# $4400 in one day



## Guest (Apr 14, 2012)

Ok, you read the title.
The fine print should be this:

4400 Gross
700 Rolloffs
700 Labor
968 Discount
_____________
2032 Net Profit

Yes, the P&P business sucks and you shouldn't get into this business.

Do I do this everyday? Yes. 

Is it for a national? Yes.

Will they screw me out of my money? About 10%, yes. Price of admission.

How?

You need to run a real breathing company with the trappings of other real companies. 

1) Marketing
2) Sales
3) Training for subs and staff
4) QC program
5) Mail server with domain
6) Network for files
7) Staff with vacations
8) Insurance
9) Problems, never-ending, all types
10) Bank account, starting at about 20k to bid your time first 2 months
11) Collections

If your mom and pop thinking anyone can remove trash and take photos, there are plenty of threads here to bitch about the industry. 

If your strong, have a truck and trailer, and your wife/girlfriend is going to do the back office, you can do it, but not grow overnight.

Yes, I'm bragging and I'm proud of my company. I also started when this industry was the wild west and hired everyone. I'd say I survived, and thrived, #1 by having a positive cash flow.

About this job: 88 cu yds, I cant post every photo because it's redundant to see trash, there was also about $1k more in tree trimming and other small items.

If you know who you are, get back to bitching about life on the other threads.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2012)

Opps, about 10 cu yds was metal, some alum and copper, which we recycled but I split that money with the labor. The total was a whopping $300.


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

foothillsco said:


> Opps, about 10 cu yds was metal, some alum and copper, which we recycled but I split that money with the labor. The total was a whopping $300.


On the positive side you were able to take on a bigger job, get it done on time, and still make a profit even with discount. 

I say a job well done, regardless of all the BS.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2012)

foothillsco said:


> Ok, you read the title.
> The fine print should be this:
> 
> 4400 Gross
> ...


I've got that beat, but I try not to brag:thumbsup:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

We don't split any scrap metal or items of value with the crews. If they find 5k in the oven, it belongs to them. If they find Uncle Louie dead in the crawl space, he belongs to them.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2012)

You think thats good...you should see what they paid me to make the mess:whistling. Just curios,who pays for your expensive trash haulin biz


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2012)

There's people around here who will come clear that place out just so they can get what ever scrap is in with the trash. Wouldn't cost you a penny. But like the other poster says if they find anything of value they keep it. Tools, clothes, cash, bars of gold or scrape its all theirs to keep.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2012)

hey baby steps are good. ;

Add another zero and you in the bigger leagues


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

Well, I've done jobs that big, and bigger, but I guess I'm a smaller contractor. I don't use subs to perform trash hauling. I've got three full time employees and my own equipment to move the debris. The rule on my jobsite is - everything belongs to me, until I release it for disposal. I'm ultimately responsible for anything the previous occupants may come back saying they want returned. (Rembrandts, Rolex watches, gold bullion, ect). So I want to know where it went, or if was even there to begin with.


----------

